# «πληθώρα» χωρίς γενική;



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, η λέξη *πληθώρα* = (μεγάλη) ποσότητα, (μεγάλος) αριθμός από ομοειδή πράγματα, πλήθος, αφθονία συντάσσεται με γενική: π.χ. _πληθώρα προϊόντων / ~ αγαθών / ~ ατυχημάτων / ~περιπτώσεων. ~ διαφορετικών εναλλακτικών λύσεων._ Κατά το ΛΚΝ, η λέξη ετυμολογείται από την ελληνιστική _πληθώρα_ (πληρότητα στα αρχαία).

Το ΛΝΕΓ06 έχει εκτενέστερο σημείωμα στο σχετικό λήμμα και πλαίσιο όπου συγκρίνει τη χρήση πληθώρα--πλήθος (με έναν τρόπο που, αν καταλαβαίνω καλά (πράσινα), είναι σαν να εννοεί ότι η πληθώρα είναι το μεγάλο πλήθος):

*Πληθώρα (η*) {χωρ. πληθ.) 1. μεγάλος αριθμός, πλήθος: ~ αγαθών/ επιχειρημάτων ΣΥΝ. αφθονία, υπερεπάρκεια ANT. ανεπάρκεια, έλλειψη · 2. ΙΑΤΡ η αύξηση τού όγκου τού αίματος πάνω από τα φυσιολογικά όρια.

[ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ. < πλήθος + παραγ. επίθημα -ώρα (πβ. θαλπ-ωρή), που ανάγεται στο επίθημα -ωλός (βλ.λ.) με ανομοίωση τού -λ-].

*πληθώρα - πλήθος.* Η λ. *πληθώρα *σημαίνει ήδη από την Αρχαία (η λ. είναι ομηρική) «το μεγάλο πλήθος» με συνδηλώσεις πλησμονής, υπερβολικού πλήθους (πβ. το εκφραστικό νεοελλ. «χαμός»): Πληθώρα κόσμου γέμισε ασφυκτικά την αίθουσα - Στο κείμενο του βρίσκει κανείς πληθώρα λαθών. Έναντι τής επιτατικής έννοιας τού πληθώρα, η λ. πλήθος αποτελεί την κανονική δήλωση: Πλήθος φοιτητών συνωθείται μπροστά από την αίθουσα τού εστιατορίου.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι με τη λ. πληθώρα δεν χρησιμοποιείται αόριστο άρθρο (δεν θα πούμε «μια πληθώρα κόσμου...»), αντίθετα προς τη χρήση τής λ. πλήθος: Ένα μεγάλο πλήθος παιδιών τού Τρίτου Κόσμου ζει σε κατάσταση πείνας. Επίσης μετά τις φράσεις πλήθος / πληθώρα (φοιτητών, ανθρώπων, πραγμάτων κ.λπ.) το ρήμα που ακολουθεί χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά σε ενικό (γραμματική συμφωνία) ή και σε πληθυντικό (νοηματική συμφωνία): _Πλήθος φοιτητών παρακολούθησε την εκδήλωση - Πλήθος φοιτητών παρακολούθησαν την εκδήλωση._​
Επειδή (πέρα από το αν συμφωνείτε με αυτή τη χρήση για το ζευγαράκι πληθώρα/πλήθος) είναι σαφές και από τα δύο λεξικά ότι η πληθώρα συντάσσεται μόνο με γενική, η απορία μου είναι τι κάνετε με όλα αυτά τα *πληθώρα από*... Τα χρησιμοποιείτε; Τα σφάζετε στο γόνατο;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2011)

Κανονικά θέλει σκέψη και μελέτη για να απαντηθούν αυτά, αλλά προχείρως μπορώ να πω ότι, από τη στιγμή που η χρήση μάς κάνει να δεχόμαστε το _*πλήθος από*_ (βλέπε ΛΚΝ: «_Ένα πλήθος από βιβλία και περιοδικά ήταν στοιβαγμένα στο πάτωμα_»), δεν έχεις δικαιολογία να αποκλείσεις το *πληθώρα από*.

Την επιτατικότητα τη βλέπω στη σημασία «υπερεπάρκεια» — νομίζω ότι μόνο έτσι χρησιμοποιώ την _πληθώρα_ εγώ: υπάρχει πληθώρα... there are more than enough...

Περισσότερα όταν θα υπάρχει και επάρκεια χρόνου.


----------

